# noisy noisy



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey all.....

my bud has a 2007(or is it 2008) outlaw 525 sra

had a few questions for you guys

the KTM motor on this thing is noisy, are they all this way ?

also the clutches are making a heck of alot of noise,until the handle is held in just a little bit

also the rear end make some kind of squeaking noise sometimes when taking off from a stop,not all the time but sometimes

so my question is,does somebody else own one of these and have these things going on ? 

thanks
Chris


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont guess I've ever really been around one. I rode w/ a guy who had one of the very first ones but that was years ago...


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

hmmmmm...interesting...i dont like the thing...i mean its got tons of power and will do what seems like 100 mph...but something is noisy in these things....anyone else have some input for me ?


----------

